# Dog Shaming



## kacw319

Put my Dexter on there. This boy has NO shame!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## idigjars

Funny pics. Thanks for sharing. Paul


----------



## Sookster

Someone made a yarn poodle that when you squeezed the sides, it opens its mouth and a hershey kiss is inside. Well it was inside a postal box, inside a ziplock bag. Nova opened the box, opened the baggie (without leaving a mark on it), shredded the poodle, unwrapped the kiss, and ate it, leaving all the evidence behind.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy

I love dogshaming and check it through out the day for giggles. Fifi never misbehaved but I am betting little Noodle will be a prime candidate for it.


----------



## Jacamar

OMG, that site had me laughing out loud. I can tell Im not going to get anything done for a week or so while I go through all the past posts!


----------



## lily cd re

Very funny thanks for the giggle and thanks (not, lol) for another way to procrastinate grading papers when classes start again next week.


----------



## Jacamar

I have been through 77 pages of that site. Its hilarious! But it has given me an appreciation for how good poodles are. I cant imagine Panda doing a lot the stuff those dogs did.


My fav so far is a pic of two dogs, the sign for one says "I ate mommy's ring, then barfed it up". And the sign for the other dog says, "And then I ate the barf and the ring!" :laugh:


----------



## Lily's-Mom

I love dogshaming.com and spend WAY too much time on there. 
Have you guys submitted any of those? I have only seen a couple of poodles on there. Poodles are either very well behaved or too smart to get caught


----------



## Sawyersmomma

I did try to get Sawyer's on there but no luck yet  I'm not worried though, he does enough troublesome things that at least ONE of them will have to get on there :aetsch:


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Oh yeah, I have some.


----------



## Jacamar

Why the angry look in the first pic?

Oh I hope my spoo doesnt soak his legs when he pees when he gets older!

Hey, awesome zebra-print blanket!


----------



## poo lover

Nine time out off ten Kruz soaks his legs too so gross


----------



## Sawyersmomma

HAHAHA I love those Fluffyspoos!
I'm so glad Sawyer doesn't pee on his legs!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Lmao!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie

"I pledge allegience to Ms Royalty
In the United States of her kingdom
And to her rules for which it stands
One Princess under God
In the visible
With diamonds and bones for ALL" 

OMG, too cute!

and I love the dog shaming site. Bad people - forgetting to supervise their dogs. lol (cuz we know the dogs are innocent, right?) lol


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Hahahaha... those are hilarious! 

I'm going to make one that says.... 

_Heading: Denial 
"I didn't do it!"_

ROFL!!!


----------



## hunny518

I never thought it would happen, but Aria found her way to the world of poodle shame.... Lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar

Aria is beautiful. Love her haircut.


----------



## hunny518

Thank you, I'm growing her out into the Scandanavian


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kacw319

Love Aria's haircut. What exactly is a Scandinavian cut? That is how I would live both of mine to look but it never ends up that way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518

Scandinavian clip


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lea

*I'm joining in......*

If only my boys wouldn't leave the seat up. Mom is always yelling at them to close the bathroom door and keep the seat down. It's irresistible! I'm so embarrassed that mom is posting this. It's not even my best shot!


----------



## Jacamar

Ha ha.. Funny thing about Lea's pic is that Murphy looks so proud. :laugh:


----------



## Lea

OMG Fluffyspoos!!!!!!! I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Sawyersmomma

YAY Piko actually made it onto the site!!
Dogshaming | He hears things… | Dogshaming :dancing:


----------



## Jacamar

Congrats!!


----------



## Lily's-Mom

Yay for Piko! That's pretty cool.


----------



## Sawyersmomma

I feel like I'm the mom of a celebrity  aha


----------



## Lou

Love this thread!! I love love love laughing :-D

I just made one for Lou 








[/url] Lou dogshamedotcom by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller




----------



## Jacamar

What a pretty face. I bet you cant stay mad at that poodle!


----------



## cliffdweller

Jacamar said:


> What a pretty face. I bet you cant stay mad at that poodle!


Lol, she actually did not get scolded for wrecking the cell phone (and destroying several phone cases as well). She gets this worried look on her face if I ask her to sit and stay ... must be something from before she came to live with me. After the first couple times, seeing this look, I stopped using the "stay" word. Rain never gets punished & hardly ever scolded .... &, even then, we make a game of it.


----------

